# Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Da werden Schützer jaulen: 
Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?​*
Dass ich kein Freund der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, PETA; BUND; WWF, Greenpeace und Konsorten bin, ist bekannt. 

Aber ich bin anscheinend nicht der Einzige...

Ein lesenswerter Artikel von Udo Pollmer, der in Deutschlandfunk erschien, weist die gleiche Richtung. 

Udo Pollmer ist eigentlich Lebensmittelchemiker.
Sein Thema sind vorrangig Ernährung der Menschen, Nährstoffe, und wie man aus Boden und Gewässer am sinnvollsten und nachhaltigsten auch weiter Nährstoffe für eine wachsende Menschheit generieren kann, sowie Irrtümer und Legenden bei der Ernährung. 

Aus seiner Sicht nimmt er nun Stellung zum treiben der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und deren in seinen Augen nicht positiven Einfluss auf Boden, Gewässer und Arten.

Ein lesenswerter Artikel unter der Überschrift:
*Artensterben
Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

http://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de...-die-natur.993.de.html?dram:article_id=394763

Für uns als Angler interessant der Teil, in dem es um Gewässer und Fische geht. 



			
				Deutshlandfunk schrieb:
			
		

> *Dank Gewässerschutz gibt’s kaum noch Fische*
> 
> Wenn die Insekten sterben, dann sterben, wie es heißt, auch die Vögel. Stimmt. Nachgewiesen wurde dies an unseren Gewässern. Und zwar anhand des Verschwindens der Fische – aber nicht, weil sie in der Gülle ertrinken, sondern weil das Wasser zu sauber ist. Die Ringkanalisationen verhindern jedweden Zufluss an Nährstoffen. Viele Fischer mussten in den letzten Jahren ihren Beruf an den Nagel hängen: Dank Gewässerschutz gibt’s kaum noch Fische.
> 
> Der Mangel an Nitrat und Phosphat nimmt zunächst dem Plankton die Lebensgrundlage. Das aber steht am Anfang der Nahrungskette. Finden Kleinstlebewesen wie Mückenlarven kein Futter mehr, dann verhungern auch Fische und Vögel.* Das ist, so Professor Werner Reichholf, der Grund für das Verschwinden von Mauerseglern und Teichrohrsängern an unseren Seen. So ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur. Mahlzeit!*



Da bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Sichtweise.

Denn das wird sicher eine Ansicht sein, die auch unter Anglern kontrovers aufgenommen und diskutiert werden wird.

Thomas Finkbeiner

-----------------------------------------------​Aktualisierung 01.09. 2017 7 Uhr 20

*Ein Beispiel:*
Die Schützer haben es mit Behörden geschafft, den Bodensee extrem, in den Augen vieler, negativ, zu verändern. 

Nur wer Menschen grundsätzlich als schädlich und nicht, auch mit ihren Auswirkungen, als Teil der Natur versteht, kann wollen, dass es gar keine Menschen gibt. 

Wie der niedersächsische NABU-Vize Dr. Büscher z. B:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> PS:
> Der anwesende NABU-Mann war Nick Büscher und er ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender des NABU-Landesverbandes Niedersachsen (Gymnasiallehrer und promovierter Philosoph, das Thema seiner Doktorarbeit war Anthropofugalität (siehe http://literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=19581),  Es wird darunter ein philosophischer Ansatz verstanden, der nicht nur die erhabene Stellung des Menschen innerhalb der Gattungen in Frage stellt, sondern auch die Sinnhaftigkeit menschlicher Errungenschaften bezweifelt, ja in ihrer Konsequenz für unseren Planeten gar als desaströs anerkennt.) , er wäre vor allem bei meinem Grußwort nicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln rausgekommen..
> ...



Solche Leute wollen dann auch die Rückführung von Kulturlandschaft zu einer Natur OHNE Menschen, ohne anthropogenen Einfluss, zumindest aber Vor-Kolumbus (auch so ne irre Forderung, wie wenn das heute noch gelingen würde.. ).

Dabei ist der Bodensee jahrtausendealte Kulturlandschaft MIT und durch Menschen MIT Eintrag von Nährstoffen durch Menschen.

Woran für mich nix Schlechtes ist per se. 

*Denn das man mit Düngen höhere Erträge erreicht, ist nix Neues - ebensowenig, dass ÜBERdüngen schädlich ist. Die Frage ist das Maß!*

Dass die Überdüngung im Bodensee mit der Industrialisierung geschadet hat, ist unumstritten.

Dass das runterfahren der Nährstoffe daher Sinn machte (Kläranlagen) auch nicht.

Dass die Schützer in ihrem Ökowahn und dem Wunsch nach eine Welt ohne menschlichen Einfluss dann zusammen mit den Behörden übertrieben haben, da scheiden sich dann die Geister. 

*Nicht Angler oder Fischer veränderten den Bodensee negativ - sondern  Schützer und Behörden!*
Es waren aber weder Fischer noch Angler, sondern Schützer, die vorschlugen, statt einer leichten Nährstofferhöhung besser Massentierhaltung und Felchenmast einzusetzen, zudem NICHT mit den im Bodensee lebenden, nicht dafür geeigneten.

Es waren NICHT Fischer und Angler, sondern Schützer, die durch übertriebene Nährstoffreduktion die jetzigen Probleme nicht nur mit Wirtschaftsfischen wie Felchen, sondern auch die Probleme mit Zusammensetzung des Fischbestandes zu verantworten haben.

Während beim runterfahren der Nährstoffe zwischendurch mal ein recht ausgewogener Bestand erreicht wurde, der zudem einen guten Ertrag erbrachte, wurde da nicht aufgehört, sondern weitergemacht. 

Dass Barsche nun mal bestimmtes Plankton beim aufwachen und zum wachsen brauchen und Felchen sich davon ernähren, dass Futterfische auf Plankton angewiesen etc., weiss jeder. 

Dass diese Grundlage (Plankton) mit immer weniger Nährstoffen dann immer weniger wird und damit sowohl Futter für Felchen wie Futterfisch für Räuber fehlt, ist nachvollziehbar. 

Dass damit gerade Schützer (und NICHT Angler oder Fischer) den Prozeß in Gang setzen, mit dem man heute zu kämpfen, hat, dass sich der Bestand komplett verschiebt und absolut negativ entwickelt, kann man aus Pollmer ableiten und unterstütze ich. 

*Dank Schützer und Behörden nun "Problemfische"*
Der Stichling hat sich so massiv vermehrt, dass er teilweise bis zu 80% der Fischbiomasse ausmacht.

Wegen der "Arbeit" von Schützern und Behörden!

Dazu ein bisschen Lesestoff:
Schnelle Anpassung:
Gleicher See, anderer Fisch

Gewässerschützer und Fischer einig: Stichling bringt Felchen in Not

 Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV

Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf

Dafür dann der feuchte Traum der Schützer:
Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch

Und das soll dann der Beitrag der Angler sein, nachdem Schützer und Behörden versagt haben:
ABKNÜPPELN VON JUNGFISCH!!

Das versuchen die "Schützer" der EU gerade ja auch für den Dorsch in der Ostsee durch zu setzen:
EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden


Dazu noch der von den Schützern gegen jede Vernunft und wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse gepäppelte Kormoran.

Dann ist das schützergemachte Desaster am Bodensee (und vielen anderen Gewässern) perfekt:
Studie: Reduzierung auf Stand der 90er-Jahre: 
Studie zu Kormoranen am Bodensee belegt Schäden an Fischbeständen


*Weil man Schützern und Behörden ihre Spielwiese für dogmatischen und menschenfeindlichen Schutz lässt und die Bevölkerung denen noch jeden Dreck glaubt, daraus resultieren in meinen Augen mit hauptursächlich solche Probleme wie momentan im Bodensee!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

PS:
Wer lieber hört statt liest, das Ganze auch als Podcast:
Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?


----------



## Leech (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

So und so.
Naturschutz ist an einigen Stellen (da sind wir uns garantiert auch einig Thomas #h) absolut notwendig.

So ist die Natur zu schützen vor:
- Giftstoffen (Schwermetalle etc), die langfristig nicht mehr aus dem Ökosystem verschwinden, weil schwer abbaubar, und die im Ökosystem nicht natürlich vorkommen
- Raubbau an den natürlichen Ressourcen direkt - also unnötiges Entfernen von Lebensgrundlagen von Tieren

Bei allen anderen Dingen kann die Natur vor allem in Fließgewässern moderate Verunreinigungen gut selbst kompensieren - und biologisch ist davon auszugehen, dass sich die Ökosysteme sogar auf diese Kompensation im gewissen Maße eingestellt haben.
So ist ein Teil der natürlichen Nahrungskette auf die zusätzlichen Stoff eingestellt, die dann auch dem Gewässer nicht schädigen, weil sie sofort in für das Ökosystem nutzbare Biomasse umgesetzt werden.
Bei Stehgewässern ist dies aufgrund mangelnder Wasserzirkulation anders (siehe u.a. das Umfallen eines Gewässers bei fehlender Filterung und ständigem Zuschütten von Nahrungsmitteln).

Prämisse: Der grundlegende Naturschutz ist in bestimmtem Maße sinnvoll, an anderer Stelle aber zum Scheitern verurteilt - denn: Jeder Fluß ist anders. Kein Fließgewässer ist eine Schablone des Nächsten - alleine schon was Pflanzenarten angeht. Ich will auch keine mit Schwermetallen verpesteten Flüsse mit abgeholzten Uferrändern - der Rest ist dann den Umständen des Gewässers anzupassen.


----------



## bombe20 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

der deutschlandfunk streut versöhnliche fakenews. mir ist gerade der aluhut geschmolzen.


----------



## Jose (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

gestern oder so noch mal n feature über den bodensee gesehen (in irgendeinem ÖR-bildungskanal).
sauberer see, fischbestand im keller.

kenn ich, wenn ich nix zu knabbern hab, dann...

und noch ne anmerkung erlaube ich mir, als kind, das "im dreck aufgewachsen" ist.
glücklich und allergiefrei ich bin, weil fit gemacht in keimiger umwelt.

sieht heutzutage arg anders aus.

gibt da nen rheinischen satz "dreck hält warm" - wird jetzt negativ benutzt, weil "dreck", aber ich denk, der volksmund war schlauer.

kurzum: steigerung von sauber ist steril - und steril ist tot.

leider ist politik dreckig und färbt ab, also kein positives massensterben zu erwarten.


auch schade :m


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Jose#6
als Kind in der Bergbauregion aufgewachsen ( alles mögliche von Uran bis Steinkohle ) In unserem Dorfbach Angeln?
Da waren nur Ratten.

Ich habe das vor Jahren schon mal aufgeworfen als Ralle mit der 24 noch öfter streitbar hier unterwegs war;
auf welchen Zeitpunkt wollen wir eigentlich die Uhr bei unseren Naturschutz/Arten Programmen etc. zurück drehen?
Keiner braucht und will Belastungen der Gewässer mit Schadstoffen -aber klinisch rein waren die nie, so mit etwas Chlor zur Abtötung und etwas Fluor für die Zähne angereichert
wir haben jedenfalls jetzt einige Gewässer, die den eigentlichen Bewohnern kaum noch Leben ermöglichen, na toll. Danke an die Verursacher. Grenzwerte für alles Mögliche sind ne feine Sache, nur sollten die auch Substanz haben und nicht vergessen, dass das ganze Leben nunmal nicht im klinisch reinen Raum stattfindet, sondern tatsächlich ein einzig andauerndes Risiko ist.
Gruß A.


----------



## smithie (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Jose schrieb:


> und noch ne anmerkung erlaube ich mir, als kind, das "im dreck aufgewachsen" ist.
> glücklich und allergiefrei ich bin, weil fit gemacht in keimiger umwelt.
> 
> sieht heutzutage arg anders aus.


Dreck gäbe es ja noch genug, kommt nur nicht bei den Kids an, die "Generation-Feuchttuch" weiß das zu verhindern...

Einigen Gewässern würden weniger Nährstoffe mit Sicherheit gut tun, anderen nicht. 
Leider scheint es unmöglich zu sein, einen Mittelweg zwischen ganz oder gar nicht zu finden.


----------



## Laichzeit (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Es gibt kein Gewässer, dem durch die Abwasserreinigung natürliche Nährstoffe vorenthalten werden.
Was aus der Kläranlage rausfließt, ist selbst bei den strengsten Grenzwerten nährstoffhaltiger als normales Fluss oder Bachwasser. Man kann nur mehr oder weniger mehr Nährstoffe einleiten.|wavey:


----------



## UMueller (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Der Pollmer ist doch ein falscher Prophet. Das beste " Dank Gewässerschutz gibts kaum noch Fisch ".|uhoh:  Ach ja. Was ist mit den viel zu hohen Nitratwerten durch Gülle. Etwa kein Dünger? Neonicotinoide.Das meiste davon nimmt die Pflanze nicht auf und geht den Bach runter. Etwa kein Gift? Kormoran. Etwa kein Fischjäger?
Artensterben durch Naturschutz ?  Nein, wohl eher durch Naturzerstörung. 
Ist wohl eher so als wenn der Einbrecher ruft. Haltet den Dieb.


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gewässer, dem durch die Abwasserreinigung natürliche Nährstoffe vorenthalten werden.
> Was aus der Kläranlage rausfließt, ist selbst bei den strengsten Grenzwerten nährstoffhaltiger als normales Fluss oder Bachwasser. Man kann nur mehr oder weniger mehr Nährstoffe einleiten.|wavey:


 
 naja, wenn ich das glaube, wieso fehlen die dann?#h


----------



## Jose (31. August 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gewässer, dem durch die Abwasserreinigung natürliche Nährstoffe vorenthalten werden.
> Was aus der Kläranlage rausfließt, ist selbst bei den strengsten Grenzwerten nährstoffhaltiger als normales Fluss oder Bachwasser. Man kann nur mehr oder weniger mehr Nährstoffe einleiten.|wavey:


steile gewagte und schon längst widerlegte these.


----------



## Leech (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gewässer, dem durch die Abwasserreinigung natürliche Nährstoffe vorenthalten werden.
> Was aus der Kläranlage rausfließt, ist selbst bei den strengsten Grenzwerten nährstoffhaltiger als normales Fluss oder Bachwasser. Man kann nur mehr oder weniger mehr Nährstoffe einleiten.|wavey:




Die Aussage geht doch schon daran kaputt, dass für mehre Jahrhunderte die Natur trotz direkter Einbringung von Reststoffen überlebt hat & sich sogar bzgl Artenvielfalt größer war im Vergleich zu heue.
Es gibt sicherlich Flüsse, die glasklar sein sollen. Grade im Bergbereich mit den flachen, steinigen Forellenbächen, aber es gab halt auch immer schon Gewässer mit mehr Nährstoffeintrag von außen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Aktualisierung 01.09. 2017 7 Uhr 20

*Ein Beispiel:*
Die Schützer haben es mit Behörden geschafft, den Bodensee extrem, in den Augen vieler, negativ, zu verändern. 

Nur wer Menschen grundsätzlich als schädlich und nicht, auch mit ihren Auswirkungen, als Teil der Natur versteht, kann wollen, dass es gar keine Menschen gibt. 

Wie der niedersächsische NABU-Vize Dr. Büscher z. B:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> PS:
> Der anwesende NABU-Mann war Nick Büscher und er ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender des NABU-Landesverbandes Niedersachsen (Gymnasiallehrer und promovierter Philosoph, das Thema seiner Doktorarbeit war Anthropofugalität (siehe http://literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=19581),  Es wird darunter ein philosophischer Ansatz verstanden, der nicht nur die erhabene Stellung des Menschen innerhalb der Gattungen in Frage stellt, sondern auch die Sinnhaftigkeit menschlicher Errungenschaften bezweifelt, ja in ihrer Konsequenz für unseren Planeten gar als desaströs anerkennt.) , er wäre vor allem bei meinem Grußwort nicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln rausgekommen..
> ...



Solche Leute wollen dann auch die Rückführung von Kulturlandschaft zu einer Natur OHNE Menschen, ohne anthropogenen Einfluss, zumindest aber Vor-Kolumbus (auch so ne irre Forderung, wie wenn das heute noch gelingen würde.. ).

Dabei ist der Bodensee jahrtausendealte Kulturlandschaft MIT und durch Menschen MIT Eintrag von Nährstoffen durch Menschen.

Woran für mich nix Schlechtes ist per se. 

*Denn das man mit Düngen höhere Erträge erreicht, ist nix Neues - ebensowenig, dass ÜBERdüngen schädlich ist. Die Frage ist das Maß!*

Dass die Überdüngung im Bodensee mit der Industrialisierung geschadet hat, ist unumstritten.

Dass das runterfahren der Nährstoffe daher Sinn machte (Kläranlagen) auch nicht.

Dass die Schützer in ihrem Ökowahn und dem Wunsch nach eine Welt ohne menschlichen Einfluss dann zusammen mit den Behörden übertrieben haben, da scheiden sich dann die Geister. 

*Nicht Angler oder Fischer veränderten den Bodensee negativ - sondern  Schützer und Behörden!*
Es waren aber weder Fischer noch Angler, sondern Schützer, die vorschlugen, statt einer leichten Nährstofferhöhung besser Massentierhaltung und Felchenmast einzusetzen, zudem NICHT mit den im Bodensee lebenden, nicht dafür geeigneten.

Es waren NICHT Fischer und Angler, sondern Schützer, die durch übertriebene Nährstoffreduktion die jetzigen Probleme nicht nur mit Wirtschaftsfischen wie Felchen, sondern auch die Probleme mit Zusammensetzung des Fischbestandes zu verantworten haben.

Während beim runterfahren der Nährstoffe zwischendurch mal ein recht ausgewogener Bestand erreicht wurde, der zudem einen guten Ertrag erbrachte, wurde da nicht aufgehört, sondern weitergemacht. 

Dass Barsche nun mal bestimmtes Plankton beim aufwachsen und zum wachsen brauchen und Felchen sich davon ernähren, dass Futterfische auf Plankton angewiesen etc., weiss jeder. 

Dass diese Grundlage (Plankton) mit immer weniger Nährstoffen dann immer weniger wird und damit sowohl Futter für Felchen wie Futterfisch für Räuber fehlt, ist nachvollziehbar. 

Dass damit gerade Schützer (und NICHT Angler oder Fischer) den Prozeß in Gang setzen, mit dem man heute zu kämpfen, hat, dass sich der Bestand komplett verschiebt und absolut negativ entwickelt, kann man aus Pollmer ableiten und unterstütze ich. 

*Dank Schützer und Behörden nun "Problemfische"*
Der Stichling hat sich so massiv vermehrt, dass er teilweise bis zu 80% der Fischbiomasse ausmacht.

Wegen der "Arbeit" von Schützern und Behörden!

Dazu ein bisschen Lesestoff:
Schnelle Anpassung:
Gleicher See, anderer Fisch

Gewässerschützer und Fischer einig: Stichling bringt Felchen in Not

 Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV

Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf

Dafür dann der feuchte Traum der Schützer:
Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch

Und das soll dann der Beitrag der Angler sein, nachdem Schützer und Behörden versagt haben:
ABKNÜPPELN VON JUNGFISCH!!

Das versuchen die "Schützer" der EU gerade ja auch für den Dorsch in der Ostsee durch zu setzen:
EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden


Dazu noch der von den Schützern gegen jede Vernunft und wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse gepäppelte Kormoran.

Dann ist das schützergemachte Desaster am Bodensee (und vielen anderen Gewässern) perfekt:
Studie: Reduzierung auf Stand der 90er-Jahre: 
Studie zu Kormoranen am Bodensee belegt Schäden an Fischbeständen


*Weil man Schützern und Behörden ihre Spielwiese für dogmatischen und menschenfeindlichen Schutz lässt und die Bevölkerung denen noch jeden Dreck glaubt, daraus resultieren in meinen Augen mit hauptursächlich solche Probleme wie momentan im Bodensee!*


----------



## Leech (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Denn das man mit Düngen höhere Erträge erreicht, ist nix Neues - ebensowenig, dass ÜBERdüngen schädlich ist. Die Frage ist das Maß!*
> 
> Dass die Überdüngung im Bodensee mit der Industrialisierung geschadet hat, ist unumstritten.
> 
> ...



Edit: Stichling-Part angepasst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Von wegen Stichling verwerten:
Da würdeste wohl nur Fischmehl rauskriegen aus den kleinen Viechern  ;-))


----------



## Leech (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von wegen Stichling verwerten:
> Da würdeste wohl nur Fischmehl rauskriegen aus den kleinen Viechern  ;-))



In Spanien & Portugal wird der Stichling durchaus als Speisefisch genutzt. Auch selbst schon mal gegessen.  Man munkelt, dass das Tier daher wohl genießbar zu sein scheint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

essbar - zu genießbar sinds dann oft noch Welten - ist aber anders Thema..
;-))))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von wegen Stichling verwerten:
> Da würdeste wohl nur Fischmehl rauskriegen aus den kleinen Viechern ;-))



Das man die Fischgröße immer in Zusammenhang mit der Verwertbarkeit bringen muss..... Man kann jeden Fisch, in jeder Größe verwerten, wenn man nur will. 10cm verbuttete Barsche sind auch extrem lecker.

 Kopf ab, Schwanz ab, Eingeweide raus und ab in die Friteuse damit....

 Nordseegarnelen sind auch nicht größer und die puhlt man noch aus deren dünnen Panzer.

 Und wenn das im Bodensee ein Massenproblemfisch ist, dann ist das doch der beste Zielfisch für echte Hegefischen, da stimmt dann doch alles... also tausende Angler rund um den See, 20iger Haken, 1 Pinki und ab geht die Luzi.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Wie gesagt, ist hier nicht das Thema mit der Verwertung, sondern der Öko-Schützerwahn....

Aber wenn schon:
Stichling nicht nur im Bodensee ein Problem, auch Bodden, damit sich der Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV auch rentiert:
Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?

Und wenn Du massenhaft Kleinfisch wie Stichling für vernünftige Bewirtschaftung und Stichlingwettangeln für attraktiv hältst, dann scheiden sich da unser Geister.


----------



## Leech (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist hier nicht das Thema mit der Verwertung, sondern der Öko-Schützerwahn....
> 
> Richtig. Die grundlegende Problematik habe ich ja auch angesprochen und dir weitestgehend zugestimmt & angesprochen, dass anthropologische Veränderungen durchaus positiv sind.
> 
> ...


So. Eben rein editiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Gilt auch für Grundeln - klein aber lecker.

Ändert ja aber leider nix am Schüterzwahn, die mit Gewalt und Experimenten mit ungewissem Ausgang versuchen, die Uhr auf vormenschliche Zeiten zurück zu drehen.

Und sich dann wundern, wenn alles ausm Rahmen läuft, gerade wie u. a. am Bodensee ja dokumentiert!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das man die Fischgröße immer in Zusammenhang mit der Verwertbarkeit bringen muss..... Man kann jeden Fisch, in jeder Größe verwerten, wenn man nur will. 10cm verbuttete Barsche sind auch extrem lecker.
> 
> Kopf ab, Schwanz ab, Eingeweide raus und ab in die Friteuse damit....
> 
> ...



Gibt auch Menschen die Tofu lecker finden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gibt auch Menschen die Tofu lecker finden...


Sind das echte Menschen?


sch...

nu wieder selber offtopic .....
konnts mir nicht verkneifen
#d#d#d#d


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Wohin so mancher Schutz führt sehen wir Angler ja auch am Kormoran.
Aber gut dies ist eher Tierschutz.


Da gibt es auch so einen  Angler in Ostfriesland welcher von einem Teich (NABU?) einen YouTube Film erstellte
Dieser See droht eine komplette Verlandung. Sinnvoll?
Manchen Ruhrgebiets Seen droht dies gleiche.
Ausbaggern ist nicht. Naturschutzgebiet.
Uferschilf beseitigen? Verboten!

unsere Flüsse und Seen sind teilweise so clean, dass man auf den Grund schauen kann. Tagsüber fängt man teilweise nicht mehr. Erst wenn es dunkel wird kommen die Bisse.
Klare Seen+ Flüsse sind natürlich eine Einladung für jede Art von Fressfeinden der Fische. (besonders aus der Luft)

Polmers Ansatz finde ich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Polmers Ansatz finde ich eine Überlegung wert.


Ich auch - darum veröffentlicht...


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Nitratmangel in unseren Gewässern? Das ist ja das neuste. Wo die Gewässer (wie auch die Böden und das selbst das Grundwasser) vor kurzem noch deutlich zu viel Nitrat hatten. Wo ist das denn geblieben???
Ich erinnere mich an die Schulzeit, in der die Elbaale noch blumenkohlähnliche Geschwüre hatten. Ist das jetzt mit saubererem Wasser schlechter? Wohl kaum.
Und den Gewässern werden durch Klärung nicht Nährstoffe entzogen, sondern weniger künstlich zugefügt. 
Aber wenn es gegen den Umweltschutz geht sind hier ja manche ganz schnell dabei. Sieht man leider auch jedes mal am Wasser wenn man den Müll anderer Angler einsammelt. 
Wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt...es gibt leider überall Deppen...bei NABU und Co wie unter Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Aber wenn es gegen den Umweltschutz geht sind hier ja manche ganz schnell dabei.


NICHT wenns gegen Umweltschutz geht - wenns gegen Ökofantasten und die spendensammelnde Schütezrindustrie geht!
Zu Recht!
DENN DAS SIND 2 PAAR STIEFEL!

Und sorry, Karo, wenns nur  Einzelfälle wären bei den Schützern..

Zum Thema Schützer und ihre Wahnvorstellungen und wie sie Umwelt verändern gibt aber viele Beispiele, es sind auch noch folgende "nett" :

Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330377

Und wie die Schützer dafür dann noch Angler verunglimpfen, könnt ihr hier nachlesen:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330891

Lässt sich endlos weiter führen....

Aber ich finde es gut, wenn das mal diskutiert wird und auch in die Öffentlichkeit kommt durch so bekannte Leute wie Pollmer (der nun auch nicht in Verdacht steht mit Anglern gemeinsame Sache zu machen) .


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ......
> auf welchen Zeitpunkt wollen wir eigentlich die Uhr bei unseren Naturschutz/Arten Programmen etc. zurück drehen?



Das ist der Punkt! Voreiszeitlich, danach oder doch bis zur Singularität?

Mammut und Wollnashorn, Säbelzahntiger und Neandertaler  kommen auch nicht zurück, wenn man alles auf vorhomosapiens  cleant!

Das Schützen wird zu einer Veränderung führen. Es gibt Gewinner und Verlierer! Ursprüngliche Zustände wird man damit nie schaffen!

Also, welchen neuen Status Quo will man denn nun schaffen?


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Aus sicht mancher wohl wieder einen mit vielen Fischen. Ob die dann noch essbar sind ist egal.


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Aus sicht mancher wohl wieder einen mit vielen Fischen. Ob die dann noch essbar sind ist egal.



Derzeit geht der Schutz dahin, das wir immer weniger Biomasse in den Gewässern haben.
Da nützt es derzeit auch  nichts wenn der Eine Fang innerhalb 30 Tage mal essbar ist.
Von einem 20cm Rotauge wird keiner satt.
Hier im Pott werden kaum noch Brassen gefangen.
In manchen Ruhrabschnitte wird gar kein Weissfisch mehr gefangen, in anderen Abschnitten sind Rotaugen geschützt.

In den 80iger hat man hier pro Tag min. 30 Rotaugen gefangen. 
Brassen so gross wie Klodeckel. Paniermehl mit Vanille und ab ging die Post.
Da konnte man aber auch nicht bis zum Grund schauen.

An der Lippe sah es ähnlich aus. 
Aufgewärmt von den Kraftwerken. Heute? Kalt, klar und "leer"


Davon ab erinnere ich mich an einem Beitrag hier, da ging es um ein Betretungsverbot wegen brütender Vögel durch den Nabu für Angler welche seit Jahrzehnten diese Angelstrecke bewirtschafteten.


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Mal ganz im ernst...habt ihr den Bericht gelesen oder gehört? Ein Insektenclub aus Krefeld der "Teile des Landes" wie auch immer erfasst hat dient als Grundlage für den Beitrag? Das ist ja mal wissenschaftlich fundiert.
Der einzige Skandal dabei ist das so was schon in DLF läuft. Das gehört zu RTL.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Derzeit geht der Schutz dahin, das wir immer weniger Biomasse in den Gewässern haben.



Oder dass der NABU Hechte aus Teichen rausfängt, damit Lurche keine Schaden nehmen..

Oder dass Robben in Nord- und Ostsee nicht nur Vollschutz haben, man lässt der Natur nicht freien Lauf und Heuler verrecken wie normal, sondern sammelt die in Stationen, weil man damit gut Spenden sammeln kann. 
Natur wäre, die sterben zu lassen!!!

Und schafft so auch einen Prädatorenüberhang in einem eh schon geschädigten System..

Was gerade NABU, BUND, WWF und Greenpeace da alles anstellen mit der Schonung oder dem Schutz einzelner Arten, mit denen sich gut Spenden sammeln lässt, und was dadurch REAL in der Natur- oder Kulturlandschaft (Beispiel Bodensee) alles zusätzlich kaputt gemacht wird, das geht in meinen Augen auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Aber wer kann mir bitte sagen wo das ganze Nitrat hin ist an dem es jetzt so mangelt?
In Nds. haben manche Grundwasseraufbereiter Probleme den Dreck aus unserem Trinkwasser wieder raus zu kriegen. Oder haben die einfach keine Ahnung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst...habt ihr den Bericht gelesen oder gehört? Ein Insektenclub aus Krefeld der "Teile des Landes" wie auch immer erfasst hat dient als Grundlage für den Beitrag? Das ist ja mal wissenschaftlich fundiert.
> Der einzige Skandal dabei ist das so was schon in DLF läuft. Das gehört zu RTL.


*Richtig lesen hilft, denn genau das KRITISIERT der Autor ja!!!!*

Dass die Politik und die Schützer sich sich dabei auf solche Daten wie denen eines Insektenclubs aus Krefeld stützen würde und dann behaupten, 80 Prozent der Bestände seien "in Teilen des Landes" spurlos verschwunden.

Das kritisiert der genau!!!

Und stellt seriösere Beispiele (England) dagegen!!!!

Aus denen klar wird, dass im englischen Rothamsted, wo die Insekten seit über 50 Jahren an vier Messpunkten gezählt werden, ganz andere Ergebnisse bringen. An einem Ort sanken die Populationen über Jahrzehnte, an den drei anderen blieben sie gleich. Solches zitiere man dann laut Autor auf Schützer. und Regierungsseite aber nicht gerne! 

Und wenn der NABU seine "zurückgehenden Vogelbestände" ermittelt, indem er NICHT GESCHULTE Amateure dazu aufruft, an gewissen Tagen die Vögel in ihrem Garten zu zählen und zu bestimmen, das ist schlicht lächerlich, wenn die spendensammelnde chützerindustrie nichts als Panikmache im Sinn hat, um besser Spendengelder rauszuschinden!!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst...habt ihr den Bericht gelesen oder gehört? Ein Insektenclub aus Krefeld der "Teile des Landes" wie auch immer erfasst hat dient als Grundlage für den Beitrag? Das ist ja mal wissenschaftlich fundiert.
> Der einzige Skandal dabei ist das so was schon in DLF läuft. Das gehört zu RTL.




Du meinst also ein Insektenclub / Verein ist nicht seriös weil nicht wissenschaftl.  blablabla?

Die Entomologen aus dem Insektenclub also nur Spinner?

Aber was dann die Biologen aus den LFV etc von sich lassen ist dann wissenschaftlich fundiert?

Oder die Ergebnisse der Biologen von der Nabu?


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Ich meine das man das wissenschaftlich fundiert bundesweit erfassen müsste um Aussagen zu treffen, die das ganze Land betreffen. Da hilft auch keine englische Studie, da dort der Umweltschutz noch mal eine andere Geschichte ist als hier in Deutschland.
Zumal nicht gesagt wird ob die englische Studie in England oder in GB gemacht wurde.

Und noch mal die Frage...wo ist das Nitrat geblieben??


----------



## Laichzeit (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Schützer in ihrem Ökowahn und dem Wunsch nach eine Welt ohne menschlichen Einfluss dann zusammen mit den Behörden übertrieben haben, da scheiden sich dann die Geister.
> 
> *Nicht Angler oder Fischer veränderten den Bodensee negativ - sondern  Schützer und Behörden!*
> Es waren aber weder Fischer noch Angler, sondern Schützer, die vorschlugen, statt einer leichten Nährstofferhöhung besser Massentierhaltung und Felchenmast einzusetzen, zudem NICHT mit den im Bodensee lebenden, nicht dafür geeigneten.



Niemand will den Bodensee in vormenschliche Zustände zurückschützen, das ist eine reine Behauptung. Das Gewässerschutzziel wurde erreicht und derzeit steigt der Phosphatgehalt leicht, dagegen wird bewusst nichts unternommen.
Momentan entspricht der Gehalt übrigens  dem Zustand von ca. 1955 und nicht dem der letzten Eiszeit, wie so gerne behauptet.


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Hier ein Beispiel wie durch den Schutz eines Vogels ein anderes Projekt ad absurdum führt.
Und auch noch richtig teuer ist.

https://www.wp.de/staedte/hagen/wiederansiedlung-des-lachses-droht-zu-scheitern-id11895663.html

dazu dann ein nettes Zitat:" 
Von einer nachhaltigen  Wiederansieldung könne also gar keine Rede sein – im Gegenteil.  Landesregierung und Umweltverbände führten die Öffentlichkeit mit  offiziellen Verlautbarungen und Erfolgsmeldungen an der Nase herum, so  Darsch*nik: „Zig Millionen Euro an Steuern und Abgaben in die  Renaturierung der Gewässer und unzählige ehrenamtliche Arbeitsstunden  sind verschwendet worden.“ 
*Und  das nur, weil Landesumweltminister Remmel (Grüne) und der  Naturschutzbund (Nabu), an dessen Tropf der Politiker hänge, sich aus  ideologischen Gründen weigerten, die Kormoranbestände zu reduzieren:  „Die Vögel haben viele Gewässer in NRW inzwischen so stark geschädigt,  dass sie nicht nur die nachhaltige Nutzung der Fischbestände, sondern  deren ökologisch guten Gesamtzustand verhindern.“* *Einige  Naturschutzorganisationen seien gar nicht an einer intakten Umwelt  interessiert, sondern würden sich lediglich für bestimmte  Lieblingstierarten, beim Nabu die Vogelwelt, einsetzen.*"


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Niemand will den Bodensee in vormenschliche Zustände zurückschützen, das ist eine reine Behauptung. Das Gewässerschutzziel wurde erreicht und derzeit steigt der Phosphatgehalt leicht, dagegen wird bewusst nichts unternommen.
> Momentan entspricht der Gehalt übrigens  dem Zustand von ca. 1955 und nicht dem der letzten Eiszeit, wie so gerne behauptet.


Un deswegen muss man jetzt von Schützerseite Felchenmästung mit auswärtigen Stämmen als Massentierhaltung fordern, weil mans so toll hingekriegt hat - ja, ne... is klar...

Solchen Schützern gehts nur um Spenden, nicht um Natur, schon gar nicht um Natur MIT Menschen..


----------



## Laichzeit (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Un deswegen muss man jetzt von Schützerseite Felchenmästung mit auswärtigen Stämmen als Massentierhaltung fordern, weil mans so toll hingekriegt hat - ja, ne... is klar...
> 
> Solchen Schützern gehts nur um Spenden, nicht um Natur, schon gar nicht um Natur MIT Menschen..



Der NABU, BUND und etliche andere Naturschutzorganisationen sind gegen die Aquakultur.
http://www.bund-konstanz.de/themen/bodensee/aquakultur/



> (Unterzeichner des offenen Briefs an Minister Hauk sind: BUND Landesverband BW, Pro Natura Thurgau, WWF Thurgau, Naturschutzbund Vorarlberg, Bodensee Stiftung,  BUND Naturschutz Bayern, NABU Landesverband BW, DUH Bundesverband, DUH Regionalverband Süd, Euronatur, Global Nature Fund, GNF Lebendige Seen, Landesseglerverband BW, Verband Badischer Berufsfischer, Genossenschaft Bayrischer Berufsfischer, Württembergischer Fischereiverein, Fischereiverband Thurgau, Internationale Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Bodensee Sportfischervereine, Verband Deutscher Sporttaucher, Badischer Tauchsportverband, Württembergischer Landesverband für Tauchsport, BUND Regionalverband Bodensee-Oberschwaben, NABU Bezirksverband Donau Bodensee, Badischer Tauchsportverband, Württembergischer Landesverband für Tauchsport, Badische Jäger Kreisverein Konstanz, BUND Konstanz, Angelsportverein Konstanz, Fischereiverein Untersee, Seerheinfischer Tägerwilen, Angelsportverein Gottmadingen, Sport Angler Verein Überlingen, ASV Frühauf Radolfzell, ASV Friedrichshafen)


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Aller guten Dinge sind 3 wie man sagt...deshalb noch mal (für mich) abschiessend die Frage wo das Nitrat hingewandert sein soll, das wie gesagt selbst bei der Grundwassernutzung in Nds. teileweils immense Probleme verursacht. 
Das jetzt von Nitratmangel in Gewässern gesprochen wird scheint mir absurd.


----------



## Leech (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Der Naturschutz wird viel zu selten als Gesamtkonzept aufgegriffen und unter ihrem Deckmantel nur der Schutz einzelner Arten betrieben.

Beispiele sind Kormoran & Stichling.
Ursprünglich mal in niedrigen Zahlen vorkommend und heimische Arten - daher zu Recht unter Artenschutz genommen.
Dann explodiert in bestimmten Gebieten ihre Population, so dass die geschützte Art in diesen bestimmten Bereichen die Natur schädigt, man sie aber nicht in diesen Bereichen mit Überpopulationen zurückschneidet, weil - gehören ja zur Natur - der dürfen wir nix tun.

Hier werden zwei völlige verschiedene Schutzziele verquirrlt.
Niemand von uns will, dass der Stichling in den Flüssen, in denen seine Population abgestürtzt ist, vom Artenschutz befreit wird, denn dort kann seine Wiederansiedlung natürlich stattfinden.
Wenn aber unterm Deckmantel des Naturschutzes eine in bestimmten Gewässern kaum noch vorhandene Art, die in einem anderen Gewässer die dominierende Art ist, nicht in diesem bestimmten Gewässer dezimiert werden darf, weil sie unter Artenschutz steht, und dadurch die Natur dort nachhaltig schädigt, läuft das dem angestrebten Ziel des Artenschutzes grundlegend zuwider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der NABU, BUND und etliche andere Naturschutzorganisationen sind gegen die Aquakultur.
> http://www.bund-konstanz.de/themen/bodensee/aquakultur/


Wie bei der Windkraft und NABU:
Wenn dann Zahlungen kommen, wird man sich schon einig werden...


Schützer und die von Schützern unterwanderte Regierung (gerade in B-W, wo im Umweltministerium der Ex-NABU-GF Baumann installiert wurde von GRÜN eingesetzt und von CDU akzeptiert! Das GRÜNEN- und Schützergejaule, wenn man Daimlerchef Zetsche zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium gemacht hätte, hätt ich gerne gehört) kriegen das schon gemeinsam hin, keine Panik.

Es sind auch etliche Angler für Abknüppelgebote.

so what???

Wenns um die Kohle geht, wird sich die spendensammelmnde Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarischer Arm, die GRÜNEN, schnell einig werden, keine Panik.

@ Karo:
Nitrat im Grundwasser und Nitrat in Oberflächengewässern sind zwei Paar Stiefel.

Es wird ja auch immer wieder schützerseitig Panik gemacht wegen Bleibelastung der Gewässer. 

Hab grad nur Hessen parat - es gibt nur 2 Oberflächengewässer, die da überhaupt ansatzweise Probleme haben:
http://www.lenntech.de/pse/wasser/blei/blei-und-wasser.htm

http://atlas.umwelt.hessen.de/servlet/Frame/atlas/wasser/of_wasser/sm_txt.htm


Alles nur Panikmacher zum Geldsammeln....


----------



## Ukel (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

(Unterzeichner des offenen Briefs an Minister Hauk sind: BUND Landesverband BW, Pro Natura Thurgau, WWF Thurgau, Naturschutzbund Vorarlberg, Bodensee Stiftung, BUND Naturschutz Bayern, NABU Landesverband BW, DUH Bundesverband, DUH Regionalverband Süd, Euronatur, Global Nature Fund, GNF Lebendige Seen, Landesseglerverband BW, Verband Badischer Berufsfischer, Genossenschaft Bayrischer Berufsfischer, Württembergischer Fischereiverein, Fischereiverband Thurgau, Internationale Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Bodensee Sportfischervereine, Verband Deutscher Sporttaucher, Badischer Tauchsportverband, Württembergischer Landesverband für Tauchsport, BUND Regionalverband Bodensee-Oberschwaben, NABU Bezirksverband Donau Bodensee, Badischer Tauchsportverband, Württembergischer Landesverband für Tauchsport, Badische Jäger Kreisverein Konstanz, BUND Konstanz, Angelsportverein Konstanz, Fischereiverein Untersee, Seerheinfischer Tägerwilen, Angelsportverein Gottmadingen, Sport Angler Verein Überlingen, Asv Frühauf Radolfzell, Asv Friedrichshafen)

Und wo ist der große deutsche Naturschutzverband der Angler namens DAFV mal wieder? Eingeschlafen?


----------



## bombe20 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

@karofisch
eine mögliche erklärung für das fehlen von nitrat wäre, dass kaum noch konventionelle landwirtschaft betrieben wird. kein bauer bringt auch nur ein gramm mehr dünger auf die felder, als notwendig ist. alles andere ist geldverbrennen.

man steuert sogar den bodennährstoffgehalt mit zehrerkulturen. mais bspw. verbraucht den stickstoff im boden fast vollständig.

andersrum fehlt seit einigen jahren wieder schwefel als makronährstoff, weil die luft zu sauber ist. nun gibt es schwefeldünger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

da gehts überall um Grund- , nicht um Oberflächenwasser.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Ukel schrieb:


> Und wo ist der große deutsche Naturschutzverband der Angler namens DAFV mal wieder? Eingeschlafen?



Für das Gebiet gibt es einen extra-Verband (Internationale Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Bodensee Sportfischervereine), der aus Mitgliedern aller Anrainer besteht.
Der DAFV ist indirekt über die Mitgliedervereine des Landesfischereiverbands Baden-Württemberg und dem LFVBW selbst vertreten, hat aber meines Wissens selbst keinen Finger krumm gemacht, also das übliche.#d


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Es fehlt Schwefel weil die Luft zu sauber ist? 
Sorry...bei der Logik komm ich nicht mehr mit. 
Es wird kaum noch konventionelle Landwirtschaft betrieben? 

*Die Zahl der Betriebe sowie die bewirtschaftete Fläche des  Ökologischen Landbaus haben in den letzten Jahren langsam, aber stetig  zugenommen. 2015 betrug der Anteil der ökologisch bewirtschafteten  Fläche an der gesamten landwirtschaftlich genutzten Fläche 6,5 %.  Gegenwärtig stagniert der Zuwachs jedoch; damit bleibt der Ökologische  Landbau vom 20-%-Ziel der Bundesregierung weit entfernt.

http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/daten/land-forstwirtschaft/landwirtschaft/oekologischer-landbau
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Wenn Du nur mit Schützerdaten und Schützerpresse kommst, ists klar ;-))

Gerade das BfN und Umweltbundesamt wurden schon mehrfach gerügt, weil Veröffentlichungen und Realität oft eher mit Ministerinnenwünschen als der Realität zu tun hatten..
Gibt auch andere "Rechnungen" und Argumentationen:
https://sa3df5c758f41c147.jimconten...25/name/Nitrat-Statistik_TopAgrar_28_2_17.pdf


----------



## UMueller (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Das jetzt von Nitratmangel in Gewässern gesprochen wird scheint mir absurd.



Mir auch. Aber das mit dem Nitratmangel ist halt ein Statement von Herrn Pollmer. Herrscht allgemein die Ansicht das zuviel Nitrat durch Gülle ins Wasser gelangt, gibt es auch welche die sagen es sei zu wenig. Neonicotinoide erwähnt der Herr garnicht einmal. Die sind aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Ursache für den Insektenrückgang. Gewässer 3.Ordnung z.B.geniessen gar keinen Schutz vor der Agrarindustrie
Zu Nitrat. Ich interessiere mich für einen Gartenteich und stöberte auf der Seite von NaturaGart. Liegt bei Ibbenbühren. Die verwenden kein Grundwasser für ihre Teiche, weil der Nitratwert dort bei über 100mg liegt. Soviel zu Pollmers These unsere Gewässer leiden unter Nitratmangel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

https://lebensraumwasser.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/image1.jpg

Dass zudem Messstellen und Ergebnisse in Zweifel gezogen werden von der Regierung des Umweltbundesamtes (zum Teil deutlich zu hoch) , sollte man auch wissen und kanns googlen..


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Mir auch. Aber das mit dem Nitratmangel ist halt ein Statement von Herrn Pollmer. Herrscht allgemein die Ansicht das zuviel Nitrat durch Gülle ins Wasser gelangt, gibt es auch welche die sagen es sei zu wenig. Neonicotinoide erwähnt der Herr garnicht einmal. Die sind aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Ursache für den Insektenrückgang. Gewässer 3.Ordnung z.B.geniessen gar keinen Schutz vor der Agrarindustrie
> Zu Nitrat. Ich interessiere mich für einen Gartenteich und stöberte auf der Seite von NaturaGart. Liegt bei Ibbenbühren. Die verwenden kein Grundwasser für ihre Teiche, weil der Nitratwert dort bei über 100mg liegt. Soviel zu Pollmers These unsere Gewässer leiden unter Nitratmangel.



Man sollte Differenzieren.
Nicht in allen Gegend ist die Nitratbelastung zu hoch.
Dazu gibt es auch verschiedenste Karten.

Betroffen sind die Gebiete in der eine ausgeprägte Landwirtschaft betrieben wird.
Zu unterscheiden ist dann noch Oberflächenwasser und Grundwasser 

Für die Pflanzen und Tierwelt ist das immer ein Eiertanz, wie man am Bodensee sehen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Das ist zu kompliziert für Schützer Sharpo, und würde das Spendensammeln nur unnötig erschweren..


----------



## bombe20 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Es fehlt Schwefel weil die Luft zu sauber ist? Sorry...bei der Logik komm ich nicht mehr mit.


auch wenn ich das berufsfeld gewechselt habe muß ich dir mitteilen, das ich vom fach bin. um 2000 herum war ich an grundlagenforschung zur entwicklung von schwefeldünger beteiligt, ausgehend von einem messbar sinkenden vorhandensein und eintrag in den boden.



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Es wird kaum noch konventionelle Landwirtschaft betrieben?


die moderne landwirtschaft unterscheidet sich erheblich von der konventionellen. früher wurde (konventionell) nach einem kulturplan gearbeitet, der vorgab wann was und wieviel auszubringen ist. das richtete sich nicht nach einem mangel oder überschuss an nährstoffen oder dem vorhandensein von schadinsekten. heute wird gezielt gedüngt und pflanzenschutz betrieben. und dabei wird nicht ein euro zuviel ausgegeben.
von daher sind moderne und ökologische landwirtschaft gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt. zumal begriffe wie öko unf bio schon vor jahren zur marke verkommen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> zumal begriffe wie öko unf bio schon vor jahren zur marke verkommen sind.


Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> auch wenn ich das berufsfeld gewechselt habe muß ich dir mitteilen, das ich vom fach bin. um 2000 herum war ich an grundlagenforschung zur entwicklung von schwefeldünger beteiligt, ausgehend von einem messbar sinkenden vorhandensein und eintrag in den boden.



Glückwunsch. 
Ich finde wie gesagt einfach die Logik fragwürdig das Schwefelmangel an zu sauberer Luft liegt. Was ist denn bitte zu saubere Luft??? Zum Glück ist die Luft deutlich besser geworden, verglichen mit den 80ern. 
Deine Aussage klingt aber danach als wäre es vorteilhaft wenn wir mehr Schwefel in der Luft hätten.

Ich hab neben meinem NABU Nachbarn auch noch so´n Experten der den Klimawandel für Unfug hält und auf russische Wissenschaftler schwört die meinen Öl ist eine Art nachwachsender Rohstoff.
Man kann fast alles behaupten und findet einen "Wissenschaftler" der das bestätigt wenn an nur lange genug sucht. Herr Pollmer ist da ein prima Kandidat.


----------



## bombe20 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

der schwefeleintrag aus der luft war lediglich als beispiel gedacht, das der einsatz und die weiterentwicklung von bspw. filtertechnologien in relativ kurzer zeit zu einem effekt führen kann. auf der anderen seite führte das aber zu ertragsausfällen (kümmerwuchs) in der landwirtschaft so dass diese sich genötigt sah, den schwefel auf andere weise pflanzenverfügbar zu machen. actio und reactio.

deswegen ist es für mich denkbar, dass eine effiziente, technologisierte und gewinnorientierte landwirtschaft unter globalem konkurrenzdruck, heute weit weniger überschüssiges nitrat in boden und gewässer einbringt als vor 30 jahren. auch wenn dabei ökonomische interessen im vordergrund stehen. infolge dessen halte ich eine veränderung von flora und fauna in und an gewässern innerhalb einer relativ kurzen zeitspanne durchaus für möglich.


----------



## KaroFisch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung bombe. Oft hat man ja den Eindruck es geht eher um die Vertretung von Standpunkten, die schon dem Namen nach unbeweglich sind, als um Diskussion/Dialog. Du gibst mir Hoffnung das es nicht ausschliesslich so ist.
Ich kann natürlich auch nicht alles einschätzen, aber zumindest hier im Norden haben wir eher Probleme durch Nitrat als einen Mangel. Hoffen wir das es nur Altlasten sind, die mit den Jahren abgebaut werden. Momentan gehen die Werte wohl eher noch hoch als runter. 
Wenn es in anderen Regionen davon weniger gibt kann man ja eher froh sein. Das die Gewässer dort einen Mangel an Nitraten aufweisen finde ich trotzdem ähnlich wie die zu saubere Luft fragwürdig. Der Mensch ist ja nicht dazu da Gewässer zu düngen. Es ist wie es ist in der "Natur". Vielleicht werden manche Fische weniger und andere wieder mehr. Ich hätte nix dagegen wenn man in der Elbe wieder gezielt auf Lachs angeln könnte.


----------



## PAFischer (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Ein Grund dafür, dass Nitratwerte im Grundwasser höher sind als im Oberflächenwasser ist der Gasaustausch und Sonnenlicht.

Da sich im Grundwasser kaum niedere und keine höheren Pflanzen und Kleinstlebewesen entwickeln können, die das Nitrat verwerten können, bleibt hier die Konzentration natürlich höher.

EDIT:
Hiervon können Dir vor allem Aquarianer ein Lied singen.
Bei Neuinbetriebnahme muss ein Aquarium, dass mit Leitungswasser gefüllt wird ein gewisse Zeit einlaufen, um im Boden und Filter durch "impfen" Kleinstlebewesen ansiedeln zu lassen. Diese Zusammen mit Pflanzen ermöglichen erst ein fischgerechtes Umfeld durch Schadstoffabbau.


----------



## bombe20 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

alles gut karofisch. ich war keines weges auf konfrontation aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ein Grund dafür, dass Nitratwerte im Grundwasser höher sind als im Oberflächenwasser ist der Gasaustausch und Sonnenlicht.
> 
> Da sich im Grundwasser kaum niedere und keine höheren Pflanzen und Kleinstlebewesen entwickeln können, die das Nitrat verwerten können, bleibt hier die Konzentration natürlich höher.
> 
> ...


Man lernt nie aus - DANKE


----------



## Leech (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Hiervon können Dir vor allem Aquarianer ein Lied singen.
> Bei Neuinbetriebnahme muss ein Aquarium, dass mit Leitungswasser gefüllt wird ein gewisse Zeit einlaufen, um im Boden und Filter durch "impfen" Kleinstlebewesen ansiedeln zu lassen. Diese Zusammen mit Pflanzen ermöglichen erst ein fischgerechtes Umfeld durch Schadstoffabbau.



Kann ich so uneingeschränkt unterschreiben.
Im Aquarium ist der Haushalt von Nitrat und anderen chemischen Vorgängen basis für erfolgreichen Betrieb.

Grundsätzlich kann man eigentlich sagen: je näher an der Quelle desto nährstoffarmer sollte das Wasser schon natürlich sein.


----------



## Heilbutt (1. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Dass ich kein Freund der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, PETA; BUND; WWF, Greenpeace und Konsorten bin, ist bekannt.
> 
> ...



Aus meiner Sichtweise ist Deine inzwischen scheinbar leider ziemlich einseitig und pauschal.
Denn die alle die Du da aufzählst alle über einen Kamm immer und immer wieder allesamt als "spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie" zu bezeichnen halte ich für ziemlich traurig und arm. (Okay, PETA lassen wir mal außen vor)
Aber ich habe großen Respekt vor der arbeit ehrenamtlich tätiger Bürger aller Schichten - die übrigens nix an den Spenden verdienen - die sich für diverse Projekte einsetzen, auch wenn einige davon unglücklicherweise gelegentlich mit den Interessen von uns Anglern kollidieren.
Diese Verallgemeinerungen haben wir genauso wenig gern wie diese Organisationen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Da werden Schützer jaulen: Artensterben - Ruiniert der Naturschutz die Natur?*

Was Neues und ganz aktuelles zur "Kompetenz" der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und wie tief die gerade im GRÜN-Schwarzen Baden-Württemberg schon mit Politik und Behörden versumpft sind:
NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel


----------

